# Inside the NZSAS



## sandyson (25 Sep 2018)

New Zealand Special Air Service.  "They sit high in the mountains of Afghanistan on snow-blanketed rock for almost two weeks. ..."
Published 25 Sep 2018 in New Zealand Herald   https://www.nzherald.co.nz/indepth/national/inside-the-nzsas/


----------



## brihard (25 Sep 2018)

Sandyson said:
			
		

> New Zealand Special Air Service.  "They sit high in the mountains of Afghanistan on snow-blanketed rock for almost two weeks. ..."
> Published 25 Sep 2018 in New Zealand Herald   https://www.nzherald.co.nz/indepth/national/inside-the-nzsas/



I hate it when the Pl WO forgets to arrange transport...


----------

